# King Mack & Big Red Snapper



## RichieBekolay (Jun 9, 2014)

Here is the latest report: :thumbup:

http://www.hookline-sinker.net/2014/10/answering-call.html


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

sweet report. 29" inch snapper is no joke. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Great post, love the half submerged camera pic.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

bchadcherry said:


> Great post, love the half submerged camera pic.


Agree great picture


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Such a great read! Really enjoyed that report man, & way to go on the hawg red snapper. I've never caught one that big!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good report. 

How did you manage that unusual camera angle?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Excellent photo.:thumbsup: Great underwater shot. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

Richie,
You ought to be a sports writer and photographer.

Glad you answered the call and shared this story and picture.


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Great photography. Fishing days like that is what makes the Gulf addictive. Can't wait for snapper season. :thumbup:


----------



## RichieBekolay (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks guys!!  I have a GoPro on a mono pod that I carefully angle in the water to try and get a 1/2 and 1/2 type shot. It can be a pain when there is wind and some chop. I use a Gorilla mount at the end of the monopod for maximum articulation. It works out quite nice!!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Awesome*

Awesome trip and awesome job writing about it, photo's are top notch. Question? How do you like that vest? I seriously considered it so I would have a pocket to keep my radio. Keep up the good work:thumbup:


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I didn't think there were any snapper left in the gulf?? Great catch. GT


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sweet pic!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Great read! 
Thanks for taking the time to share your fishin adventures with us.


----------



## Redcross33 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice photo.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Love the blog!


----------



## RichieBekolay (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys!!  Pt, the vest is awesome! I'm one of the guys that NEVER takes the pfd off when I'm fishing. If I'm stalking flats in 2' of water, I still have it on. With that being said, I need one that I'm super comfortable in. This pfd is awesome! It doesn't have a million pockets, but I don't need that. I has a few pockets that work out just fine for me. I love my Bahia Tour.


----------

